# Never ending Saga of Rush Propst: Updated, Propst vindicated



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

The rumor in Moultrie is that he is going to Valdosta High School.

https://www.ajc.com/blog/high-schoo...cademy-weeks-into-job/vloyIiKtFaCRCiY1d65R0M/


----------



## creekrunner (Feb 27, 2020)

I had heard he lost his certification in Georgia


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 27, 2020)

He’s supposed to be on the radio in the morning @7:30 with Steve Nichols 105.9 fm Valdosta. Interesting


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 27, 2020)

Been hearing those same rumors. 

With Propst at the helm Valdosta is about to run 6A football.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Been hearing those same rumors.
> 
> With Propst at the helm Valdosta is about to run 6A football.



He will talk them into playing up. He wants to play 7A and beat Colquitt County. He can do that in 6A, but that will not be enough for him. The guy has more luggage than a Greyhound Bus headed to Atlanta, but he knows how to win.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2020)

I've heard those rumors and I don't believe them.  The 5 black members of the BOE want a black coach.


----------



## across the river (Feb 28, 2020)

An affair and double life with two families that got him run out of Hoover, the whole time of which he was accuses of grade fixing and recruiting.   Then he got run out of Moultrie for giving kids pills, owing hundreds of thousands inback taxes, and being abusive toward players.  He is not at all an example of clean living for the student athletes, but hey, he wins, so welcome to USA academy.  Oh, wait, no he backed out of that after two weeks, welcome to Valdosta, maybe.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2020)

Just win Rush!


----------



## Chrisco6 (Feb 28, 2020)

Dont hurt Rods feelings, he may yet go to the Plowboys.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 29, 2020)

He is krazy!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2020)

I did not know that he had been working for UAB. Not to long ago he still had his home in Moultrie.


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 29, 2020)

"It explains nothing. Reportedly is a word that has started a lot of rumors."


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 1, 2020)

He lost in the ga playoffs couple or three years ago on GPB TV. A game he should have won.
It was very entertaining.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> He lost in the ga playoffs couple or three years ago on GPB TV. A game he should have won.
> It was very entertaining.



It was year before last. He brought in some old coaches from the past for that game and that went over like a lead blimp. I was at that game, and I have seen many Packer games in my day, but that was the most disorganized thing I have ever seen and they still had a chance to win it late.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2020)

Kowtown said:


> "It explains nothing. Reportedly is a word that has started a lot of rumors."



Reportedly.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2020)

Rush Propst interview with Valdosta radio for anyone interested. 

https://valdostatoday.com/news-2/lo...ks-rush-propst-about-wildcat-rumors-and-past/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I've heard those rumors and I don't believe them.  The 5 black members of the BOE want a black coach.



They should look no further than Willie Taggart


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 3, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> They should look no further than Willie Taggart



Nope.  Willie can't take over program with a history.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2020)

Interesting interview with Coach Propst.


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah, I'll be interested to see if Valdosta takes that chance.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Yeah, I'll be interested to see if Valdosta takes that chance.



We're about to find out how bad they want to win.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> We're about to find out how bad they want to win.




Not too bad, I would say. They fired a coach that won them a State Championship a couple of years ago, and has done well in the playoffs the last two years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Not too bad, I would say. They fired a coach that won them a State Championship a couple of years ago, and has done well in the playoffs the last two years.



This is true but could he have Propst success?

Still hard to believe they fired Rodemaker


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2020)

I hunted with the Colquitt County QB last week. Got a lot of good info on the situation down that way. His name is JC and he got a scholly to Valdosta state.


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 4, 2020)

If it's as bad as I've heard, I wouldn't want the job.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 4, 2020)

I heard part of the morning drive interview. I got the feeling Steve wanted to be wearing rubber gloves and a medical face mask being in close proximity to Rush. 

The old coach did seem to keep it together pretty well answering questions about debt and troubles in Colquitt county. For him to come on air for that interview and take those kinds of questions I got the feeling he wants this job BAD!  May he never get it and disappear into the sunset, never to deserve our discussion on a GON thread again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2020)

Rush had a good side, he put 19 black players in college in one year, many of them were the first kids in their family that had ever went to College. He pretty much raised one of those kids that is now having a successful NFL career. He brought almost every church in Moultrie into a program that fed a lot of his kids on a daily basis. I know of 4 players that he took to the College Campus in his truck , and help them get their dorm room set up, with some basic furniture and some food. I have personally talked to many kids that played for him and they all, Black and White loved him. He had a Friday morning prayer session every week, and his wife took many of the kids under her wings and gave them somewhere to stay, and something to eat. Was he perfect, absolutely not, did he develop kids so they get out of abject poverty, yes he did. From everything I have been able to find out he never gave a single kid anything worse than a Tylenol. I am as guilty as anyone of piling on him, but there is two sides to every story.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 5, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> This is true but could he have Propst success?
> 
> Still hard to believe they fired Rodemaker



Y'all speculating in my wheelhouse.  I'm a 73' graduate from Valdosta High, used to hunt quail with Coach Bazemore and I've followed the program pretty close.

He wasn't fired due to his performance, he was fired due to his color.  The blacks have a 5-4 advantage and they exercised it.  They met in secret before the first vote.  A board member by the name of Warren Lee is the driver of the race bus.

They have killed the program.  VHS had a huge touchdown club that supported feeding, feeding supplements, weight rooms and other facilities.  Some even took kids into their home or at the very least gave them rides after practice.  I would say that at least 80% of those people are done with the program after this.  We are talking a huge pile of money, gone.  I hate it for the kids.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 5, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all speculating in my wheelhouse.  I'm a 73' graduate from Valdosta High, used to hunt quail with Coach Bazemore and I've followed the program pretty close.
> 
> He wasn't fired due to his performance, he was fired due to his color.  The blacks have a 5-4 advantage and they exercised it.  They met in secret before the first vote.  A board member by the name of Warren Lee is the driver of the race bus.
> 
> They have killed the program.  VHS had a huge touchdown club that supported feeding, feeding supplements, weight rooms and other facilities.  Some even took kids into their home or at the very least gave them rides after practice.  I would say that at least 80% of those people are done with the program after this.  We are talking a huge pile of money, gone.  I hate it for the kids.



If that's truly the case I hope they don't win another game and good for the folks of Valdosta pulling their support.

Kid got potential? Pack up and move


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 5, 2020)

There are two sides to every story.


As a person of morals and integrity, he has none. No shame, will take and take from the community and does not pay his bills. Expects house, car and a laundry list of perps.

He sux to be around.

Never paid for his furniture, never paid for a hair cut, never paid a lawn man.....ever

Total Jack leg.

Don't ask me, ask the good people of Mole-tree!


As a head football coach to put together a game plan and win ball games, I have never seen a better coach.


----------



## creekrunner (Mar 5, 2020)

Saw this in the Jacksonville Times- Union and wondered if this might be Valdosta’s new coach

https://www.jacksonville.com/sports/20200301/raines-head-coach-deran-wiley-resigns


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> There are two sides to every story.
> 
> 
> As a person of morals and integrity, he has none. No shame, will take and take from the community and does not pay his bills. Expects house, car and a laundry list of perps.
> ...



I have talked to a lot of people in Mole-tree. Including players, coaches,  long time fans and businessmen. My point was that although he had a lot of negatives on the ledger, that is no reason to ignore the good things he did, and he changed a lot of lives in a positive way for the kids that played for him.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 5, 2020)

First, he did not care about you as a player or a player parent, unless you or your son is an allstar. It's easy to get an all star to college. 

2nd, LOTS of people do not care for the man, fans and businessman, students or teachers or administration.

I defended that man on the only level he could be defended on, he could put together a game plan and win a ballgame.

Other than that, he left a lot to be desired.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

You are worst than dead wrong when you say the students did not care for him. But that is fine, I know kids that he has helped personally and have got them in colleges, when no other coach in the state would have got them there. That is a lot of hate to carry around.


----------



## Horns (Mar 5, 2020)

Propst is a ticking time bomb wherever he goes. That old saying about a leopard not being able to change it’s spots comes into play with him. Might take a while but he’s gonna Propst


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all speculating in my wheelhouse.  I'm a 73' graduate from Valdosta High, used to hunt quail with Coach Bazemore and I've followed the program pretty close.
> 
> He wasn't fired due to his performance, he was fired due to his color.  The blacks have a 5-4 advantage and they exercised it.  They met in secret before the first vote.  A board member by the name of Warren Lee is the driver of the race bus.
> 
> They have killed the program.  VHS had a huge touchdown club that supported feeding, feeding supplements, weight rooms and other facilities.  Some even took kids into their home or at the very least gave them rides after practice.  I would say that at least 80% of those people are done with the program after this.  We are talking a huge pile of money, gone.  I hate it for the kids.



I sense opportunity for Lowndes Co. high school.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 5, 2020)

he will never coach in this state again.....


----------



## joepuppy (Mar 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> You are worst than dead wrong when you say the students did not care for him. But that is fine, I know kids that he has helped personally and have got them in colleges, when no other coach in the state would have got them there. That is a lot of hate to carry around.



I agree. He has had many issues, but he has helped a lot of kids. A lot of whom didn't have any other way. Over 100 scholarship players in just under a decade. That's more than some schools see in a century.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2020)

Horns said:


> Propst is a ticking time bomb wherever he goes. That old saying about a leopard not being able to change it’s spots comes into play with him. Might take a while but he’s gonna Propst



I would agree with that Horns. He had a lot of faults, but he did have some decency in him also. If we want to get pickyabout how Propst treated people, then we need to take a look at how King Saban treated then. Cochran left because of the way he was treated by Saban. Saban tried to make fools out of people who asked a dumb question. Treated a woman reporter like she was a second class citizen, but Bamers dont see any of that, but have hate for other people. I looked narcissist up and Saban is definitely one. I like to bug people about him, but tell me about how much he cares about none football players, because I dont know.


----------



## Horns (Mar 5, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I would agree with that Horns. He had a lot of faults, but he did have some decency in him also. If we want to get pick about how Propst treated people, then we need to take a look at how King Saban treated then. Cochran left because of the way he was treated by Saban. Saban tried to make fools out of people who asked a dumb question. Treated a woman reporter like she was a second class citizen, but Bamers dont see any of that, but have hate for other people. I looked narcissist up and Saban is definitely one. I like to bug people about him, but tell me about how much he cares about none football players, because I dont know.


No doubt in my mind Saban treats people wrong


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2020)

elfiii said:


> I sense opportunity for Lowndes Co. high school.



There is some talk that Rod may go there as an asst., but they just hired a new head coach.  They have a good board and Propst wouldn't get hired there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2020)

Rumor I am hearing has the Brooks County coach coming to Valdosta.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 6, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Rumor I am hearing has the Brooks County coach coming to Valdosta.


If that's true VHS made a lateral move at best


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> If that's true VHS made a lateral move at best



Speaking of Brooks county we used to go through there on our way to the Jefferson County Kennel Club. Came by there on the way back from Perry Fla a couple of weeks ago and it was sad to see it shut down. I used to lose as much as $12 a night down there on Saturdays. I was a high roller, sitting in the cheap seats.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 6, 2020)

Amazing that a high school will sell their soul in order to win a game or three. Even here in NW Florida we heard plenty of stories about Propst coming out of SW Georgia.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 7, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> If that's true VHS made a lateral move at best



You have lost your mind!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> You have lost your mind!


Why's that?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why's that?



Thinking MudDucker, would want some boot.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 7, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why's that?



Valdosta High is a higher level program in nearly every respect when compared to Brooks County ... well it was until this move destroyed the touchdown club.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Valdosta High is a higher level program in nearly every respect when compared to Brooks County ... well it was until this move destroyed the touchdown club.



 Firing Rodemaker and hiring the Brooks county coach would be a lateral, at best,  move for Valdosta.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2020)

Theres no doubt in my mind Valdosta is much bigger program than Brooks.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Firing Rodemaker and hiring the Brooks county coach would be a lateral, at best,  move for Valdosta.



It would be a step down for Valdosta.  The coach at Brooks has had very good success, but plays in a lower category.  From what I understand, while not as bad as Propst, he carries some serious baggage with him.

The word is they want to hire the offensive coordinator who is black.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2020)

Dudes a tool


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 8, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all speculating in my wheelhouse.  I'm a 73' graduate from Valdosta High, used to hunt quail with Coach Bazemore and I've followed the program pretty close.
> 
> He wasn't fired due to his performance, he was fired due to his color.  The blacks have a 5-4 advantage and they exercised it.  They met in secret before the first vote.  A board member by the name of Warren Lee is the driver of the race bus.
> 
> They have killed the program.  VHS had a huge touchdown club that supported feeding, feeding supplements, weight rooms and other facilities.  Some even took kids into their home or at the very least gave them rides after practice.  I would say that at least 80% of those people are done with the program after this.  We are talking a huge pile of money, gone.  I hate it for the kids.


did you know a guy named Tommy Pitchford that taught at Valdosta Jr High?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2020)

https://volswire.usatoday.com/2020/...eWpCK5qP7tUSYuQJyYW1uKmJQtA-ejnkIkBzBjr-M0mOo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 14, 2020)

He'll be back in the saddle in no time.


----------



## James12 (Mar 14, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of Brooks county we used to go through there on our way to the Jefferson County Kennel Club. Came by there on the way back from Perry Fla a couple of weeks ago and it was sad to see it shut down. I used to lose as much as $12 a night down there on Saturdays. I was a high roller, sitting in the cheap seats.



The ole JCKC - “How can you win, if you haven’t been?!!!” ?.

That’s my hometown Kydawg!  Born n raised.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> He'll be back in the saddle in no time.



You are right someone will hire them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2020)

James12 said:


> The ole JCKC - “How can you win, if you haven’t been?!!!” ?.
> 
> That’s my hometown Kydawg!  Born n raised.



James did it have much effect on the local economy when they shut Rusty down,


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2020)

Rush had his baggage, but the Administration, down there, screwed this one up completely.


----------



## creekrunner (Mar 14, 2020)

It sure sounds like he and Rodemaker have a heckuva suit


----------



## James12 (Mar 14, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> James did it have much effect on the local economy when they shut Rusty down,



Not sure of the overall impact of the place, but a lot of the smaller areas in the panhandle took the mid-late 2000’s hard, the storms of course haven’t helped.  I’m certain it getting shutdown wasn’t helpful either.   

I used to play ole rusty on my 4-wheeler ?! I’d drag a lookalike behind me and helped an older gentleman train his dogs!  Miss those days!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Mar 14, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I would agree with that Horns. He had a lot of faults, but he did have some decency in him also. If we want to get pickyabout how Propst treated people, then we need to take a look at how King Saban treated then. Cochran left because of the way he was treated by Saban. Saban tried to make fools out of people who asked a dumb question. Treated a woman reporter like she was a second class citizen, but Bamers dont see any of that, but have hate for other people. I looked narcissist up and Saban is definitely one. I like to bug people about him, but tell me about how much he cares about none football players, because I dont know.


I've been trying to tell you guys that Saban is a big O meanie pants and hurts grown mens feelings this whole time. He needs to apologize. After all, it is 2020 and we know how EVERYBODY  gets their feelings hurt these days. Mmmm, mmmm, mmm


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2020)

Howard Roark said:


> did you know a guy named Tommy Pitchford that taught at Valdosta Jr High?



Yea, I know Tommy.  Not real well, but I've seen him from time to time.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 16, 2020)

creekrunner said:


> It sure sounds like he and Rodemaker have a heckuva suit



I don't think Rodemaker has much of a suit.  You can't sue when someone decides not to renew a contract.  Unlike the folks from Colquitt, no one has spoken badly of Rodemaker, in fact, surprisingly they have been tight lipped.  Reverse discrimination cases don't usually get very far.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I don't think Rodemaker has much of a suit.  You can't sue when someone decides not to renew a contract.  Unlike the folks from Colquitt, no one has spoken badly of Rodemaker, in fact, surprisingly they have been tight lipped.  Reverse discrimination cases don't usually get very far.



Been following the Daily Times down there, and not a word about the VHC coach.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 17, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Been following the Daily Times down there, and not a word about the VHC coach.



Nope, was supposed to happen last Friday, but I think the selection committee got the virus fever.


----------



## creekrunner (Mar 20, 2020)

I heard a call in talk show on the radio last night and Chris Beckham, a sports writer and host of a couple high school sports radio programs in Valdosta was on.
He said the board is to meet Tuesday night and that he had no official word but his gut feeling is Propst will be named head coach. He said rumor is they have been waiting on him to be cleared and reinstated. He also said if not Propst, Robert Edwards will be


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2020)

I think I would put my money on Edwards.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 20, 2020)

I'd love to see RP coach at Valdosta, move to 7A, and whip his old regime.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd love to see RP coach at Valdosta, move to 7A, and whip his old regime.



Dont think that is much of a challenge right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think that is much of a challenge right now.



Looks like CC will regret that decision. Had to fall off sometime I guess....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like CC will regret that decision. Had to fall off sometime I guess....



The decent is coming, but I think it is gonna be over time. A little worse each year.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 24, 2020)

Just got off the phone with the "High Pimp" of Valdosta Football. I asked him if this was going to happen. He said " I think so"

I asked "how did this happen"?

he said "nobody else wanted it"

I said " that man has no character, he is a character".

He said "that is a fact"

Rush Propst is going to find the road threw Valdosta Georgia is paved with money and power, and his leash will be real short.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Just got off the phone with the "High Pimp" of Valdosta Football. I asked him if this was going to happen. He said " I think so"
> 
> I asked "how did this happen"?
> 
> ...



He will do things his way. If the people in Valdosta dont like it, they better learn to. They might out him on a short leash, but the leash will be in the garbage can within a week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 24, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> He will do things his way. If the people in Valdosta dont like it, they better learn to. They might out him on a short leash, but the leash will be in the garbage can within a week.



This right here


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 25, 2020)

Prost will not have the advantages he had at CC. The City will not allow it. The wildcat club has advanced notice of the way he poured threw money in CC, That's not going to happen either.

See, the diiference is CC went and got him, Kunclehead came to Valdosta wanting a job. I am surprised he obtained another teaching certification, and if he did not, he will be head coach of the football team and that is all. He will not even have control of the purse strings.

The best indicator of future behavior is past behavior. The school, the board and the city just will not put up with it.

Him and his trophy wife are going to find life in Valdosta a lot different.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2020)

Still doubt he will be hired.  Don't have to worry about touchdown money, because right now, there is none.  I don't see him bringing people back into the fold.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 25, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Prost will not have the advantages he had at CC. The City will not allow it. The wildcat club has advanced notice of the way he poured threw money in CC, That's not going to happen either.
> 
> See, the diiference is CC went and got him, Kunclehead came to Valdosta wanting a job. I am surprised he obtained another teaching certification, and if he did not, he will be head coach of the football team and that is all. He will not even have control of the purse strings.
> 
> ...



If he wins, they'll give him the key to the city. ??


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 25, 2020)

Not in Valdosta they will not.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2020)

HS football means a lot throughout GA. In South Georgia it is a religion.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 26, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Not in Valdosta they will not.



This conversation is proof they're willing to sell out for wins.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 26, 2020)

Valdosta high school is the all time winning high school football program in the nation. They don't have to sell out to anybody.

And, Rush Propst will do as he is told there. The program needs their backers back. The new school board has made a bunch of old money really mad. And Propst does not impress them as a mentor and a human being. Coach yes, mentor of young men, no.

 The radio show Propst has been on for some time now is out of Valdosta. They know exactly what they are getting into.

What the school board wanted was a black head coach, in the process they have made a lot of people really mad. They have a long way to go to get their backers back.

They should have gotten Freeman from Brooks county if they wanted a black head coach so bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2020)

It will be the first time. And if he cant run the program the way he wants to, the wins might not fall from the sky.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2020)

Has there been any new news about this?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 3, 2020)

ValDosta BOE voted last not NOT to hire Propst.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2020)

Spurs, I must have missed this. The last thing I heard was that they put the vote off.


----------



## creekrunner (Apr 3, 2020)

I saw where it was tabled


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 4, 2020)

I heard all but Mr. Lee voted to table.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.al...ional-power-valdosta-high.html?outputType=amp


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome back to South Ga


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 14, 2020)

Just win baby


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 15, 2020)

https://www.ajc.com/blog/high-schoo...tonight-hiring-propst/ppP12pmDjomLEZCe545tbJ/


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m shocked and saddened by this decision by the 5 black board members.  They obviously took this action to try to say they aren’t racist, but proved they have no moral fiber!


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 15, 2020)

So they let go a winning coach with high morals to hire this guy with known baggage? Maybe he’s a changed man. Lets see how many kids magically show up on the field from other schools.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 15, 2020)

He's the coronavirus of the  high school football world.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 15, 2020)

" Maybe he’s a changed man. "

the best indicator of future behavior, is past behavior.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Apr 15, 2020)

The best indicator of future behavior is past behavior.....and past behavior.......and past behavior......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2020)

He will win.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 15, 2020)

he will win.............

but the good people of Valdosta high school, the school board, and the community will not buy him a house, or his car, or his furniture, or pay his taxes, or pay his pool guy, or his haircut, or his electric bill............

or anything else his ego believes somebody owes him any perks, because there is no money for his perks. 

why? Because old Valdosta money says so


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2020)

It'll be interesting to watch the progression over these next few years. I'd love to see Valdosta return to a national powerhouse


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> Valdosta high school is the all time winning high school football program in the nation. They don't have to sell out to anybody.
> 
> And, Rush Propst will do as he is told there. The program needs their backers back. The new school board has made a bunch of old money really mad. And Propst does not impress them as a mentor and a human being. Coach yes, mentor of young men, no.
> 
> ...



Rush will do what is told for about 6 months, or until football season, which ever come first.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 16, 2020)

I suspect we are about to see another trainwreck.  Sad for the kids.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I suspect we are about to see another trainwreck.  Sad for the kids.



Alot of Wildcats about to get scholarships.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alot of Wildcats about to get scholarships.



That might be true, but the program is going to suffer, because many of the generous touchdown club members aren't happy with this choice.  We will see.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 17, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alot of Wildcats about to get scholarships.


Yep, they'll get scholarships to UGA and get arrested in downtown Athens for emulating there worshipful high and mighty Lord God coach!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> That might be true, but the program is going to suffer, because many of the generous touchdown club members aren't happy with this choice.  We will see.



I guess so. I just don't see them turning their backs on the program. Especially if RP brings them back to national prominence. Like you said though, we shall see.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 17, 2020)

There are still people with morals and principle........

You either have character , or you are a character......

Valdosta touchdown club has been a self sustaining organization for over 100 years.

I know of a head coach that was run off, he showed up at the touchdown club meeting and somebody was sitting in his chair.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2020)

Sounds like there’s plenty of egos to go all around there.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 18, 2020)

oldguy said:


> Yep, they'll get scholarships to UGA and get arrested in downtown Athens for emulating there worshipful high and mighty Lord God coach!



I cant remember one player that got a scholarship to UGA' while Propst was coaching. Guess you could count the RB Edwards that signed this year, but he had a different coach last year. Several have went to UT, FSU, LSU, Naval Academy and other schools large and small.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I cant remember one player that got a scholarship to UGA' while Propst was coaching. Guess you could count the RB Edwards that signed this year, but he had a different coach last year. Several have went to UT, FSU, LSU, Naval Academy and other schools large and small.



That's interesting so I looked it up. Not sure if RP was there in 2011 but they had 2 that yr go to Uga. Looks like one left for Bama. 

Lots of Packers on this list!
https://colquittcountypackerfootball.com/packer-football-college-signees/


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I cant remember one player that got a scholarship to UGA' while Propst was coaching. Guess you could count the RB Edwards that signed this year, but he had a different coach last year. Several have went to UT, FSU, LSU, Naval Academy and other schools large and small.



You are correct sir.  Here is a list of Packers who signed with colleges since 2009.  Dawgs not recuiting from here

https://colquittcountypackerfootball.com/packer-football-college-signees/


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 20, 2020)

https://www.ajc.com/blog/high-schoo...-different-experience/xxDjKHCt7ZDXh8rZBDrFYJ/


----------



## creekrunner (May 6, 2020)

https://www.walb.com/2020/05/05/colquitt-county-adds-rodemaker-coaching-staff/


----------



## joepuppy (May 11, 2020)

He has ties to Pruitt, so we recruit wherever he is at.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> He has ties to Pruitt, so we recruit wherever he is at.



Pruitt was cloae to hiring him at one point. This man was an offensive genius.


----------

